

How To Throw An Awesome Launch Party + Get Featured In TechCrunch + VentureBeat - alexcaps

Want to know how to throw an awesome launch party and get major press?  Find out how here: http://blog.atthepool.com/post/37089565882/how-to-throw-an-awesome-launch-party-and-get-featured
======
alexcaps
Sorry, here's the link: [http://blog.atthepool.com/post/37089565882/how-to-
throw-an-a...](http://blog.atthepool.com/post/37089565882/how-to-throw-an-
awesome-launch-party-and-get-featured)

------
martin_sunset
That's actually a great article, loved to read it.

------
tyang
Awesome. Alex could be Zuck 2.0. :)

------
alook
great read - I think there's a lack of good PR advice on hackernews.

